# checkrein ligament release right ring finger?



## scooter1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Surgeon did a checkrein ligament release right ring finger for a contracture. My first thought was 26055, but that just doesn;t seem right.  And then he did a temporary pinning of the finger  to keep it in extension. I am really stumped and I have no one here to ask
for help.  Will be thankful for your help


----------



## michellelgrd (Aug 26, 2010)

i use 26520


----------

